# Twins with SINGLE embryo transfer??



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm only having single embryo transfer do you know if it's possible to have twins? Im having assisted hatching and IMSI on a 5 day blast. X


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, it is always possible to get twins.  The same in a natural pregnancy, I.e; the embryo splits.

X


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Is it just the same chance as natural or does IVF play a part in making the changes higher? Thank you for your reply. Did your twins may I ask split from one egg or two diff? Congrats on baby m and sorry for ur loss xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know if the chances are higher with IVF of an embryo spitting.  No, I always had two embryos put back, so no split here!  Thank you, I have had losses, but have two beautiful boys now.

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Statistically there is a higher number of women having ID twins from IVF than naturally: Especially when you have a blast transferred. They don't really know why but they suspect its to do with the embryo being stronger and having the energy to split (that's how it was explained to me by my Dr).

Have a look at the one at a time website:

http://www.oneatatime.org.uk/96.htm

Xxx

/links


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you have had icsi there is  a higher chance as there is already a fault line in the embryo so more likely to split. 

X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi there I have ID twins (no icsi used) and unsure what happened in my case tbh, my sister has natural id girls and my g'father is also an id twin but there isn't as yet a hereditary link with id twinning.

Wikipedia has some interesting id twinning facts and IVF is also touched on with having an influence so worth a look

I would like to say tho the complications of id twinning are very real due to the stress on the placenta and also the high death rates in babies due to twin to twin transfusion, preeclampsia, pre-term birth and other issues, I saw alot of very scary endings with id twinning and being hospitalised for months (incl the babies in neonatal) was not fun and 3 years on they are still getting constant testing so a healthy singleton is a great goal


----------

